# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Assalaamu'alaikum, Salam kenal paman...🙏

## Muh Al Gaza

Ijinkan saya ikut belajar bersama para master KOI, 
Pemula dari Tegal..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Salam kenal juga Om. Selamat bergabung.

----------

